# 30 Items Never Ending trade In's !



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Alright guys I take trade in's its a great service really helps my local customers out but It tends to pile up quickly ! So here is my ebay link there is some great old school items newer items just a little bit of everything !

syracusecustoms315 | eBay


Thanks for Looking !!!


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

Someone's clearing out their collection.


----------



## chipper (Jan 3, 2010)

I've done business with this guy a while back I bought a punch 75.2 !! Just wanted to say I recommend!


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys ! I try my hardest to please everybody !


----------

